# Trouver le nom d'une couleur html à partir de son code



## BourrinOman (5 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour. 

Il y a quelques temps, pour les fiches de mon site (sur les animaux et les plantes de ma région), j'utilisais le site pourpre.com qui permettait, en entrant un code couleur HTML, de donner un "nom" à la couleur en question (ex: Vert anis, bleu grisâtre...) ce qui m'était bien pratique quand je ne savais pas comment décrire une couleur, pour une plante ou un animal. 

Malheureusement, le site semble avoir des soucis et je n'arrive pas à trouver un équivalent qui soit, lui aussi, en français. 

En connaitriez-vous?


----------



## drs (5 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour

http://www.profil-couleur.com/pp/327-nom-couleur-html.php
http://www.letoileauxsecrets.fr/couleurs/couleurs-web.html

Et il y en a surement d'autres


----------



## BourrinOman (5 Janvier 2017)

Le souci, c'est que les sites que tu me propose présentent les noms de couleurs sous forme de liste et la (ou les) couleurs que je recherrche n'y sont pas forcément (en gros, si je suis la liste, je dois chercher une couleur aproximative à la mienne ce qui pourrait fausser ma description de l'espèce, sur mon site).

En fait, pourpre.com permettait, en rentrant un code couleur HTML, de trouver le nom de couleur correspondant.

En tous cas, merci pour ton aide


----------



## patlek (5 Janvier 2017)

Il y a le dictionnaire des couleurs qui donne des noms de couleurs.

Mais c' est pas automatique

http://www.code-couleur.com/dictionnaire/couleur-b.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2017)

Tu cherches ceci, mais en français, si j'ai bien compris : http://chir.ag/projects/name-that-color/#6195ED


----------



## BourrinOman (6 Janvier 2017)

C'est exactement ça, Cratès. Le souci du site que tu m'a proposé, homris le fait qu'il soit anglais, est qu'il donne des nom de couleurs qui ne sont pas couramment utilisé (Je viens de faire un essais et il m'a donné, comme couleur "Verdun green", qui, si on traduit, donne "Vert Verdun", une couleur qui m'est totalement inconnu).


----------



## lepetitpiero (6 Janvier 2017)

Et ça http://html-color-codes.info/web-safe-colors/  ou ca  http://html-color-codes.info/color-names/  en deux clics sur internet...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2017)

BourrinOman a dit:


> C'est exactement ça, Cratès. Le souci du site que tu m'a proposé, homris le fait qu'il soit anglais, est qu'il donne des nom de couleurs qui ne sont pas couramment utilisé (Je viens de faire un essais et il m'a donné, comme couleur "Verdun green", qui, si on traduit, donne "Vert Verdun", une couleur qui m'est totalement inconnu).



Malheureusement, je ne trouve rien en français.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2017)

les noms de couleurs sont subjectifs et en plus chacun n'a pas la mème vision de ce que va ètre un bleu roi, un vert anglais ou un jaune paille.
dans mon boulot (BTP) on utilise cela dit un nuancier bien connu : le RAL. Chaque couleur a un code qui sert de référence avec un nom qui lui a été trouvé mais on l'utilise très rarement sauf pour donner une idée au client par exemple.

nuancier RAL :

http://www.couleursral.com/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2017)

Le Chardon a dit:


> http://www.couleursral.com/



Très utile : les noms de couleurs dans plusieurs langues.

Par contre, je n'ai toujours pas compris ce que fait ce sujet dans la Terrasse...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2017)

t'en es vert hein ?  pourtant t'es pas un bleu !

allez te fache pas tout rouge, fais pas ta colère noire et viens donc boire un jaune dans la ville rose ! 

et pour 2017 tu votes blanc finalement ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2017)

Pfffff... Je risque de ne pas être inscrit sur les listes électorales, malgré ma demande dans les temps.

S'ils me font ce coup-là, je porte plainte et j'engage un avocat marron.  J'en connais un à Orange.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2017)

fais gaffe à te faire violet ta vie privée par ce genre de lascar.
à ta place je me protègerais avec un gris gris.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2017)

à propos du vert verdun je me demande si c'est pas une erreur. Je pencherai pour le VERDET obtenu jadis à partir de l'acidification du cuivre et plus connu sous le nom de vert-de-gris.

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/verdet

j'ai entendu une fois une archi d'intérieur parler de "gris belge" (pas beige mais bien BELGE comme les frites et la bière  ) pour un gris qui tirait entre le gris huitre et le vert de gris.
mais en cherchant sur le net on trouve des valeurs d'un gris clair pour cette couleur.
comme quoi chacun a ses propres références. Le seul truc qui met tout le monde d'accord c'est le dosage colorimétrique réel ou des nuanciers qui font autorité dans une profession comme le RAL pour le BTP.


----------



## BourrinOman (6 Janvier 2017)

> les noms de couleurs sont subjectifs et en plus chacun n'a pas la mème vision de ce que va ètre un bleu roi, un vert anglais ou un jaune paille.
> dans mon boulot (BTP) on utilise cela dit un nuancier bien connu : le RAL. Chaque couleur a un code qui sert de référence avec un nom qui lui a été trouvé mais on l'utilise très rarement sauf pour donner une idée au client par exemple.
> 
> nuancier RAL :
> ...



L'idée de ton nuancier a l'air pas mal. En existe-il un celui que tu propose en lien qui permet de trouver, en rentrant, un code couleur, le nom du nuancier qui va avec (sans erreur de nom comme le vert verdun)?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2017)

je comprend pas vraiment ta question 

les nuanciers sont souvent liés à un produit comme dans les peintures pros : nuancier grand totem chez tollens, nuancier sikkens etc. Les fabricants cherchent à donner un nom particulier pour se distinguer des concurrents.

le RAL c'est un nuancier allemand pour tout ce qui est extérieur généralement et de production industrielle : bardages métalliques, clôtures, portails, enduits de mur etc.


----------



## BourrinOman (6 Janvier 2017)

Ok, autant pour moi. J'avais pas compris.

Du coup, si je veux trouver une nom approximatif en rentrant un code (par exemple : vert anis, bleu roi, jaune orangé...), ce serait plutôt sur quel site francais (s'il y en a un) ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2017)

aucune idée. 
tape sur un moteur de recherche. Si ton dosage correspond à celui d'un nuancier (pantone, ral etc.) alors tu auras peut ètre une réponse.
après à voir à comparer avec les valeurs des nuanciers et voir ce qui s'en approche le plus.

mais comme c'est subjectif tu peux inventer toi mème un nom


----------

